# Problem with my system - Gigabyte Radeon X1900XTX



## warpspeed (Jul 29, 2006)

First of all i want to say hi to you all!

I searched the Forum but i didn't find any possible answer/solution to my problem so far.

I have a terrible Problem on my system for about 3 month now. The system or rather the monitor freezes form time to time and on the other side i got artifacts on the screen - even on 2d or 3d clocks. My system is:

PSU: Seasonic S12-500W 16 and 17 A on the 12V Rail
Mobo: Asus A8N-SLI Premium 
CPU: AMD X2 64 4400
Gfx: Gigabyte Radeon X1900XTX 
Ram: Corsair TwinX C2 3200 2x1GB in Dual Channel (running on SPD 3-6-6-8-2T atm)
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 16 MB Cache 250GB and Maxtor 160 gig on Pri Master IDE
Optical: DVD-Ram and DVD-Rom
and a Floppy 

My System seems to run stable (prime95 and memtest ok). 
When i boot or when it changes the clocks (from 2d-3d) in games there appear artifacts but not on regular base. They come and go when they want.

I checked the heat and it seems to be ok (90° C on power for gpu) and after some technical help from retailer and the ati support they say it is ok for this summer and gfx. 

The PSU was tested and seem to supply enough power for the system?

Voltage on Everest: 
+3,3 - 3,23
+12  - 11,97
+1,4 (CPU) 1,36

Everything looks good so far when the error wouldn't appear. Right after reboot on the system tend to freeze and show artifacts already in 2d mode (500/650). When i change to 3d clocks (650/775) from time to time artifacts appear. 

I installed ati-tool and made an overclock profil but with standard 2d and 3d clocks (like the description thx for this useful tutorial btw.). Then i get a delta error from time to time but not always - and they go away after about 10 minutes when they appear. (reduce to 0).

It shows delta of xx in xx pixels but no errors and like i said they reduce to 0 after some minutes. I show you some pictures of the errors appeared:

http://members.aon.at/warpspeed/neu1.jpg
http://members.aon.at/warpspeed/neu3.jpg
http://members.aon.at/warpspeed/fehler.jpg
http://members.aon.at/warpspeed/fehler1.jpg
http://members.aon.at/warpspeed/fehler2.jpg
http://members.aon.at/warpspeed/fehler3.jpg
http://members.aon.at/warpspeed/A0.jpg

This last pix shows the freeze of the monitor:
http://members.aon.at/warpspeed/A4.jpg
The funny thing is I can go to stand-by then and reactivate(awake) and it shows no error - i don't need to reboot as it seems the system in the background is still running.

Already done from me to solve:

Sent back the card (2 times) to the retailer who sent it back to the manufacturer (i got it back - with the statement "repaired and working")
I brought my pc to a service (checked the gfx in another system - seems to be working without problems) 
They checked the psu on another system seems to run stable. Finally they said it is a problem with the Mainboard as other gfx also made this errors in my system. - Changed the Mainboard - got a new one inside (Asus a8n-sli premium) same problems.

System fresh installed - winxpsp2+all patches (from windows updated) nvidiadrv latest version+ati drv 6.6 (latest version but tried with all versions back to 6.2)

Maybe you can help me on this issue i don't know what to do any more ....

As the problems rather tend to appear right after reboot (first 10 minutes).

Thx for your help i know it is a long thread to read .


----------



## robs03silvergts (Aug 2, 2006)

warpspeed said:
			
		

> First of all i want to say hi to you all!
> 
> I searched the Forum but i didn't find any possible answer/solution to my problem so far.
> 
> ...




Sounds like you have a defective video card. Do you have a way of putting in a different video card to see if it still does it?


----------

